

The 7 Best States to Start a Business - haidut
http://www.usnews.com/articles/business/small-business-entrepreneurs/2009/01/06/the-7-best-states-to-start-a-business.html

======
rdl
I think southern WA (Vancouver WA, etc.) is the best place to do a startup
right now. There's a large population of highly qualified tech people in
Portland, OR, but nowhere near enough local employment. Commuting from
Portland to Vancouver is feasible, or people could live in WA and also get the
income tax benefits, while having Portland's cultural advantages. Southern WA
is also very inexpensive relative to the Seattle area, and the local counties
are pro business.

------
jamesk2
NorCal, SoCal, NY are expensive places to start a company and almost never
show up on these types of articles.

But yet most of the biggest names in tech come from these areas. Y Combinator
moved to NorCal for some good reasons.

Pro-Business means more than less laws and low taxes. I wish there were more
articles focusing on things like VC money flow, startup activity, tolerance
for non-traditional idaes, creativity and the cheapest ramen/pizza options.

